# Need to rehome my pijis



## prophecy (Jul 10, 2008)

I have 8 pigeons here (some are disabled birds) that I am unfortunatly going to have to rehome. I just cannot keep up with everything due to my partners health.She has been declining in health and I have been trying to take up some of the things she cannot do anymore,and its getting to be too much for me.These are WONDERFUL pet birds,and I just don't want to have them end up neglected because I cannot tend them like they should be. The birds are free to anyone who will give them a loving indoor home. They are in mated pairs,and the pairs MUST go together. I can, however send the individual pairs to differant homes.Some will do ok in loft setting and others will need to be indoor pets.I prefer them to be indoor pets though.

If your interested in taking them in,please let me know via PM.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Have you thought of contacting Goga and Mindy?


----------



## prophecy (Jul 10, 2008)

Charis said:


> Have you thought of contacting Goga and Mindy?



No? Only because I am not sure who they are????

I wondered if someone from Mickacoo or another pigeon rescue could crosspost info or something,to try to help them find new loving homes.I would really appreceate some help.I can tend them for now,but not long term.
My partner is having serious medical issues(may have RA/lupus along with her diabetes,herniated disks,neuropathy and osteo/mobility issues),and I cannot keep up with them and give them as much attention as they deserve.They are well fed,pens changed every other day,and all....but I'm not able to give them the affection they need.Its getting rather labourious-I have to sweep up seed with a broom 3-4 times a day,and its just too much for me.(I have herniated disks pressing on my nerves 24/7 and the sweeping hurts my back)
2 are just young squeakers,but the others are disabled/feral adults (some them are Reti's Birds-some are not) there are 10 total pigeons in need of a home.
Any help would be appreceated.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Sorry to hear the news........... Good luck to you and may all work out for you.


----------



## prophecy (Jul 10, 2008)

rackerman said:


> Sorry to hear the news........... Good luck to you and may all work out for you.


We are sad too.I really REALLY like having the pigeons,but we are so overwhelmed.We are batting the idea back and forth about keeping 1 pair.We would like to have company for my single jenday,since he does better with other birds around him,but we arent sure if we will do that or not. All of our pigeons are paired and each pair has its own cage.Thats 5 pigeon cages,plus 1 parrot cage to keep tidy(wiped down,papers done,food and water 3x a day,nesting boxes cleaned,and everything-it takes about 2 hours straight to do the birds every time we do cage day).We have other pets too.We just cannot keep up with it all.I am rehoming my 2 rabbits,the pigeons and 1 of our dogs as well(the dog left to his forever home today-my friend gretchen is thinking about taking on my rabbits,so I can visit them).
So its a hard time for me right now.I found so much comfort in my soft pigeon coos,and my joy at their spunky antics.This is not a descision I take lightly,and not one I ever wanted to make.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Here's one of them...

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/member.php?u=17411


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/member.php?u=15642


----------

